# Mirror Finish : BMW 1 Series Correction, Audi A8 Enhancement and Audi A3 Tints.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

A few hectic days at Mirror Finish HQ. And a fair few hours put in as well.

First up on Monday morning was a nice BMW 1 Series in for a 2 day full detail plus correction.

The car was in really good condition with just some light swirls on it's paint.

Great little car though, fully loaded and auto, I am definately having an auto next.

So on with the process and pics.

How it arrived.




























Washed, usual foam and 2 bucket method, clayed, de tarred and Iron X also applied.

Paint was generally good, just some slight marring from car washes and slightly dull paint.










Cracked on with the machining work. Paint readings taken and were all healthy.

Started off with Fast Cut+ on a yellow pad, worked really well that gave me the correction I was happy with, so the whole car was corrected with this combo. Back lights were also corrected this way as well. Eric followed up with Ultrafina on a blue pad and also polished the front lights.










Back light before.










And after.










Door Pillar before.










And after. Some marks were pretty deep so had to stay in.










Not forgetting the badges, by hand and cotton bud with fast cut.










This polishing lark sure causes a lot of dust. Easily blasted off.










Radiator Grill and cotton buds again.

Before.










During.










And after.










Onto the interior as they car was also booked for a full steam sterilisation service and air con clean.

Steaming the mats.



















Leaving this.










The whole of the interior was vacuumed out and completly steam cleaned. Paying special attention to the switchgear, stitching on steering wheel (in tests the stitching on wheels can carry staph infection) door handles, gear stick, hand brake and other areas.

All the windows were also steam cleaned then wiped with IPA on the insides.

All fabric was treated with Gtechniq fabric care and all leather treated with Gtechnic leather guard.

No interior dressings were applied. A, as I don't like them and b, the steam strips off any on there and makes the interior look like a factory fresh car.

Finished interior.




























Whilst I was doing the interior Eric got to grips with the engine. APC wipedown then Aerospace 303 applied and allowed to dry before being buffed.










After.










All door shuts. lights and boot shuts were treated to an application of Opti Seal.










Windows were treated to Gtechniq G1.










And finally as the car was booked in for a Gtechniq C1 application we finally started to apply the C1.



















The whole car was C1'd then wiped off with a MF after a few minutes. Leaving us with this..



















And some finished shots.





































































As we were half way through the finishing stages on the BMW I was rang by a certain Manchester Football club asking if I could do an enhancement wax detail on a certain persons new company car. Not naming names but this is the club the mighty Manchester City thrashed and kicked out of the FA cup. A brand new Audi A8 4.2 V8. Lucky Fergie.

We had one hour!!!!!I only had Opti Seal in the car so that was used instead.

The car was delivered, with shipping film still on.

So off with the film, qucik 2bm wash and rinse down, clayed, de tarred, adhesive from shipping film removed, wheels cleaned, interior hoovered. Machined with both of us refining with Ultrafina.

Opti Seal applied.

Leaving us with this.



























































































And yes we did it in just over an hour!!!!

Just as we were ready for a break a Audi A3 turns up, fresh from the dealer wanting tinting.

So some tinting pics.










Yes you do fit them outside first!!!










Then inside.










Shrinking and cutting back window.










Half back window fitted.










After all that I thought about going home and tomorrows job turns up.



















Is all go at Mirror Finish.

Enjoy!!!!​


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

hectic and a half!

A8 looks lovely though, as does the 1 series, interior looks brand spanking.

how much is it per window to tint mate roughly?


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

No rest for the wicked eh ste, what machine are you using on the BM, nice job on the audi.
See you on sunday
Rob


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

That Audio looks really nice. Great work for an hour. I can't even carry out a normal wash on my car in that time, let alone a full detail. Mind you I'm no pro. just a keen enthusiast that like to drive a shinny clean car.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Eric the Red said:


> No rest for the wicked eh ste, what machine are you using on the BM, nice job on the audi.
> See you on sunday
> Rob


I was going to leave the evening news in the Audi, on the page of City winning. But I am a professional business man.

Are you coming this Sunday and in May?????

Are you paying or being a gofer???


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

natjag said:


> That Audio looks really nice. Great work for an hour. I can't even carry out a normal wash on my car in that time, let alone a full detail. Mind you I'm no pro. just a keen enthusiast that like to drive a shinny clean car.


3 of us in the end, I nicked a polish guy from the swirl o matic next door.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Jordan said:


> hectic and a half!
> 
> A8 looks lovely though, as does the 1 series, interior looks brand spanking.
> 
> how much is it per window to tint mate roughly?


About £170 for a B pillar to back tint, all windows from behind the B pillar, and £210 with the fronts done. In a legal tint. (Just)!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers everyone!!!

Who ever said detailing was easy, I work more hours than I ever did employed.

26 hours so far this week and it is only Tuesday.

After the course on Sunday I wonder if it will be another 100 hour week?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cant beat 100 hour weeks steve.. used to do 4 100 hour weeks and 4 60 hour weeks out of every 8 weeks, (and got paid for 40 hours regardless...)
current job much easier lol (i do about 40 hours usually and make the same amount of money)

nice work on that lot mate.
oooh city got lucky :lol: (i havent seen a single second of the game tbh... i was working so avoided it after)

my boss just got a brand new 1 series and i was really disappointed in the car overall..
compared to mine its very very basic!! 
i know they are probably better built ect.. but theres literally 2 gadgets in it :lol: 
not even a usb port with the "bmw professional" stereo... an aux port!!! :lol:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Fantastic work Steve


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> cant beat 100 hour weeks steve.. used to do 4 100 hour weeks and 4 60 hour weeks out of every 8 weeks, (and got paid for 40 hours regardless...)
> current job much easier lol (i do about 40 hours usually and make the same amount of money)
> 
> nice work on that lot mate.
> ...


Cheers Craig.

this one was fully loaded, BMW professional Stereo, Aux port, cruise, climate, auto wipers, auto lights and an auto as well.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol thats not fully loaded steve... :lol:

my car comes standard with 
full leather, heated seats, sat nav with built in bluetooth, ipod/usb and aux port in centre console. bose sound system(including sub in boot and amp under seat) dual zone climate, cruise control, auto lights and wipers, keyless entry and start, glass roof, xenon lights, 18" alloys, colour reversing camera, fully tinted windows, roof rails
and a few others im forgetting lol.

maybe it was just because it was the BMW that i expected to get in and see most of whats in mine... especially leather.. i almost bought a 320 coupe and it was better kitted (albeit a lot more expensive than the 1 series.. but not as well kitted out as my car, but 8 grand more than mine lol)


EDIT: lol sorry for going off topic.. 
can't believe you got to detail the almighty GOD's car!! (thee one and only mr F)


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> lol thats not fully loaded steve... :lol:
> 
> my car comes standard with
> full leather, heated seats, sat nav with built in bluetooth, ipod/usb and aux port in centre console. bose sound system(including sub in boot and amp under seat) dual zone climate, cruise control, auto lights and wipers, keyless entry and start, glass roof, xenon lights, 18" alloys, colour reversing camera, fully tinted windows, roof rails
> ...


Perhaps if they had got to the final he might have got the L stretched version, mainly for his ego!!!!

I thought about leaving a turd in the boot, but I am a respectable business man, and even Man U money is good in my till!!!(Well man City money would be better!!!)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol city can't afford to detail there cars... did you see there margins for last year :lol: losses of circa 125 million quid....


----------



## cool (Jan 18, 2011)

excellent write up steve :thumb:
was a very busy day we hadnt stopped since monday morning.
the best part of the day was watching the customers faces when they picked both their cars up! :wave:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work Steve - and not forgetting Eric!

Good to see you're getting even busier now you're in the unit!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow does look busy - nice work on the BMW - although that colour does not always show the hard work that goes into it.

FC on cotton buds inside badges.... > Now that's detailing folks :thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

That certain person has driven A8's since at least 2000, I met him once up at his Golf course in Cheshire when he had an A8 4.2Q saloon in a really beautiful burgundy, not the most chatty person but did at least exchange pleasantries with me


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Good stuff Steve... happy to hear all is well at the new unit!


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

That's a great 'day-in-the-life-of' write up, and goes to show just how hard the pro's in this industry work and the hours you lot put in. How did you find time to rattle off a load of pictures too?

Not many people could manage a new car detail on a hotwheels car in an hour - you boys did an A8 - crikey.

Top thread :thumb:


----------



## cool (Jan 18, 2011)

its not mr f's car it belongs to mr G hahha. prior to this he had a very clean audi r8 in black, all their cars are valeted by my good neighbour mr B lol :thumb:


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

Nearly jumped out my skin pic#8 bernard manning lol. all joking aside great job.:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice work


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> Not naming names but this is the club the mighty Manchester City thrashed and kicked out of the FA cup. A brand new Audi A8 4.2 V8. Lucky Fergie.
> ​


Hmmmmm, who was it then?!?!?!?!  

:lol:

Looks like busy times down at MF HQ... nice to see....keep up the good work, the cars look great!

What's with the tints on the outside of the windows?!?! Is this a new thing, I don't think any of my tints have been done like that in the past....
:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work as always fellla


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Hmmmmm, who was it then?!?!?!?!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


They are cut on the outside first, then fitted inside.


----------



## cool (Jan 18, 2011)

if i had a squid for everytime sumone asked me that id be as rich as steve :lol:


----------



## MellowYellow (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice job on all of them! Interested to know what grade tint film you use on the fronts to keep them legal as most windows i've come across are close to limit from factory!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

That's what I thought, anything other than the standard factory tinted glass is illegal on the fronts?


----------

